
Controversy over who really invented AdSense - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/google/susan-wojcickis-big-lie-275287.php
======
budu3
I heard a story that it was Paul Buchheit's idea but the bosses were not so
keen on it. So he stayed up overnight, and implemented a prototype to convince
them that it would work and they loved it.

~~~
brlewis
See Figaro's comment on the valleywag article. He quotes _Founders at Work_.

------
mynameishere
I heard a rumor that doubleclick came up with the idea.

